# First cold in 4+ years!



## Eddy Edson (Jun 14, 2022)

(I think just a cold.) Forgotten how lousy it can make you feel - fever, glands, headache, body ache.

Seem to have caught it at a non-masked non-distanced wedding on the w/end, with much dancing singing hootin & hollerin.

Even my new wedding shirt not enough to protect me.


----------



## Felinia (Jun 14, 2022)

Poor you!  Each time I think I'm getting a cold I do a COVID test, just to be on the safe side.  But so far a cold is just a cold!  Get well soon.


----------



## harbottle (Jun 14, 2022)

Me too… although it wasn’t as bad as yours, mainly a runny nose and slight sore throat.


----------



## Vonny (Jun 14, 2022)

I had covid a few weeks ago with very few symptoms and tested positive for well over a week. Then last week got a cold and feel much worse than with covid. Been testing every day just in case! Hope you feel better soon Eddy. Love the shirt and hope all the singing and dancing was worth getting the cold!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 14, 2022)

Numbers are not what I would have expected, with a virus and temp of 38 degrees+.

BG is a bit lower than normal; BP is around 95/55 versus normally around 105/65; pulse 85-95 versus normally 60-70.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 15, 2022)

Dammit - now I've tested +ve for COVID. What a drag!


----------



## nonethewiser (Jun 15, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> Dammit - now I've tested +ve for COVID. What a drag!



Had it 4 weeks back, thought latest wave was mild but it felt like stinking cold, went on chest which doesn't seem to happen to me with colds.

Take plenty of paracetamol Eddy, just get on with things & get out in fresh air as much as possible, I took dog out for long walks.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 15, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> Dammit - now I've tested +ve for COVID. What a drag!


Thought that might be the case when you said your BG levels had dropped a bit as some people seem to have seen that with Covid but might increase later. Hope you feel better soon. What sort of restrictions do you have out there once you test positive?


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 15, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Thought that might be the case when you said your BG levels had dropped a bit as some people seem to have seen that with Covid but might increase later. Hope you feel better soon. What sort of restrictions do you have out there once you test positive?


Mandatory 7 day isolation.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 15, 2022)

Thought that might be the case out in Oz. Hope you have some good daytime telly out there or plenty of good books!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 15, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Thought that might be the case out in Oz. Hope you have some good daytime telly out there or plenty of good books!


It will be really frustrating, not being able to do my daily 2 hour walk and cockatoos and magpies will be pining for sunflower seeds.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 15, 2022)

Yes, I did think you would miss your walks quite badly as it seemed they were a very integral part of your lifestyle.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 15, 2022)

Feeling sorry for magpies is just stretching my sensibilities a bit too far...


----------



## andyp64 (Jun 15, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Yes, I did think you would miss your walks quite badly as it seemed they were a very integral part of your lifestyle.


Darn .... down with covid myself - coughing my guts up.  Self isolating until test negative.   Any advice for type 2 with covid?


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 16, 2022)

andyp64 said:


> Darn .... down with covid myself - coughing my guts up.  Self isolating until test negative.   Any advice for type 2 with covid?


Same as everyone else I guess unless you have insulin.... Plenty of fluids and paracetamol. Hope the cough eases and you feel better soon.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 16, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Feeling sorry for magpies is just stretching my sensibilities a bit too far...


They're pretty engaging. No close relation to Eurasian magpies, a bigger, tougher, smarter bird with an incredible singing voice. They recognise individuals & when they get to know you a crew will plump themselves in front of you & start warbling & carroling for a handout. Maggies!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jun 17, 2022)

I find the title of this post interesting. Like you I get cold and flu type bugs extremely rarely but I'm told that, as a diabetic, my immune system is compromised. I recently caught the Covid bug and felt a little bit rough for one day and was a little tired for the following week. I have asked various medical professionals what this compromised immune system means in practice and never really recieved a satisfactory answer. The best reply that I had was that those nasty bugs really enjoy swimming in a sugar rich bloodstream. That does at least make a certain amount of logical sense.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 17, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> I find the title of this post interesting. Like you I get cold and flu type bugs extremely rarely but I'm told that, as a diabetic, my immune system is compromised. I recently caught the Covid bug and felt a little bit rough for one day and was a little tired for the following week. I have asked various medical professionals what this compromised immune system means in practice and never really recieved a satisfactory answer. The best reply that I had was that those nasty bugs really enjoy swimming in a sugar rich bloodstream. That does at least make a certain amount of logical sense.


This from Diabetes Daily caught my eye: https://www.diabetesdaily.com/blog/are-people-with-diabetes-immunocompromised-650981/


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jun 18, 2022)

Thanks for the link Eddy. That brief article pretty much answered my question. Also the specialist nurse was more or less correct when she said it was about blood sugar levels.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 22, 2022)

Out of iso, thank geebus. Actually I spent most of the last 7 days asleep so it wasn't too tedious. Lost 2kg+ though, can't really afford that ...

Maggies & cockies ecstatic.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 26, 2022)

Weirdly, my BP remains around 95/60. No hypotension symptoms or whatever. 

I mentioned this to a doc frienc who said: "If you don't have any symptoms then stop measuring yr BP".

Fair enough, from his narrow point of view. But what he doesn't admit is the possibility that I caught a mutant strain of the virus which radically improved my cardio fitness together with a range of other improvements, yet to be uncovered; and that this may in fact be my superhero origin story. 

Time will tell.


----------

